# Can goats eat prunes?



## Summersun (Apr 24, 2014)

So my husband has been unemployed since Jan and is having health problems (seizures that recently started and coordination problems). So with the drop in income we have been getting help from food banks and stuff. A church here does a big food distribution once a month. We went yesterday and were given a huge box of prunes, that we won't eat. They won't let you choose what you get and we need the fruit, onion, meat, lunch meat, bread, granola bars etc that they give. So we had to take the prunes also.

I don't want to just throw them. So wondering if I can give the goats a couple every couple of days. But I don't want to kill them if they can't have them!

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Madgoat (Jan 8, 2017)

Umm, I don't think I would feed a laxative to a healthy animal. Just saying. Hope your husband bounces back soon.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

So sorry about your husband. Are there pits in the prunes? The pits would be bad. Not sure about the fruit itself.


----------



## Summersun (Apr 24, 2014)

From what I read on fiasco farms plums and prunes can be ok if pitted. So guess I will have to cut them open and see if the pits are there. Lol I won't give them much because I don't want a laxative effect.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## wifeof1 (Mar 18, 2016)

Could you trade them to someone at a farmers market for something you can use?

Sent from my SM-J700T using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yeah, prunes shouldn't be fed as the only feed source. It will cause issues if not fed in moderation.


----------



## Summersun (Apr 24, 2014)

No they would never be their only food source. They browse on weeds and grass plus get alfalfa hay daily. I just didn't want the prunes to go waste so wanted to know if they could used as a treat

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------

